# Just came across this Japanese proverb



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

"*Even if you only need the sword once in your life, you should always wear it.*"

Original: 剣は一生に一度必要となる場合でも、あなたは常にそれを着用する必要があります。

Samurais knew a thing or two about self-defense.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Agree and that’s why stories of guys CC’i ng stop mad men in their tracks


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Turkish Proverb.
When a clown moves into a palace. He does not become King. The palace becomes a circus.
*Just like our White House!


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

rickclark28 said:


> Turkish Proverb.
> When a clown moves into a palace. He does not become King. The palace becomes a circus.
> *Just like our White House!


It’s a multi-dimensional structure: a circus, a nursing home, and a mad house. Not sure which of these three dimensions outweighs the other two; maybe they are equal.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ks1 said:


> "*Even if you only need the sword once in your life, you should always wear it.*"
> 
> Original: 剣は一生に一度必要となる場合でも、あなたは常にそれを着用する必要があります。
> 
> Samurais knew a thing or two about self-defense.


Very honorable. Now time for Chinese proverb: "Confucius Say: Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways going to Bangkok.."


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Alway liked the saying in that movie, Rise and rise again until lambs become lions.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

I hope I never have to use my EDC...but it's always on me.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

armoredman said:


> I hope I never have to use my EDC...but it's always on me.


I hope I never have to get that japanese proverb tattooed on my body ...
I don't think I have enough skin to support that bad boy !


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

gwpercle said:


> I hope I never have to get that japanese proverb tattooed on my body ...
> I don't think I have enough skin to support that bad boy !


A guy on my ship got Japanese writing tattooed on his arm overseas, was told it meant something like "This arm is used to defend" or some garbage like that - it actually said "Ugly boy likes broccoli. "


----------

